# One in a million catch!



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, tonight on Manistee lake in Kalkaska, my friend Brett cought a 8" perch. Not a big perch by any means but never the less it was a one in a million. The perch had an ice fishing jig stuck in its upper lip. What are some unusual catches you have come across in your expierances?http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/529/7772Ice_Fishing_013-med.jpg


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)




----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i was not paying attention lasr year on lsc, when a perch sucked my rod down the hole. so i got to sit there all day & look at my rod (out of reach) all day. went back the next day & someone on the radio said" i just caught this 10"er & it has a jig & rod still in it. luck for me it was a $4. cheapie!


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Caught a nice biting 6 pound walleye with a giant jig in on its head. Best part about it was my brother was there to see it too 

The weirdest was a rainbow through the ice that had a 6 inch rubber worm FOLDED on its way out its back door. Now thats a hungry fishy.

Had a steelhead off 6 th street with an underbite and the top jaw had what formed like canines. I should of had that one mounted.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Trolling Lake Michigan for browns in spring we troll by this dead seagull. As we get about 75' from it one of our rods release and my buddy says you snagged the stupid seagull. I think no way our lines werent close enough. Anyway as he reels the seagull close to the boat it comes off. My buddy notices there is fish line stuck to the rapala and starts winding it up as not to leave it. As he is winding he makes the comment that it would be funny if there was a rod and reel on the end and darn if there wasn't a nice 9' custom lumis and shimono reel. On the rod is the name of another fisherman we know. The next day I was telling the story to a co-worker and as soon as I started telling the part about the rod and reel he describes the rod and reel to me perfectly and says it is his. He had bought it from the other guy and had a fish pull it out of the rod holder 2 days before we caught it. The fish must have gotten off and the rapala floating on the surface must have looked like dinner to the seagull which must have drowned tangled in the fish line. He was happy to get his rod and reel back.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Sweet pic!!!


What did you shoot that with???


Got a pike on the same color rap twice within 20 mins.....Forgot to loosen the drag the 1st time!


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Well thanks, I thought that the photo turned out great too. I took the photo with my Konica Minolta Dimage E323. I got right down on the ice and put the camera on close up focus. I purchased thecamera at Target last year for $190.00


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*about 10 years ago on fletchers pond i was using the old standby bass stopper rubber worm ya know the ones that had the sweet weedless wires that basically stopped all hookups. in a cool pink with a black stripe. anyways fishing the weedbeds i land a nice 3-4 bass. and whats out his butt but another bass stopper pink and black worm!!! he didnt learn the first time???? *


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

I've caught a pike that was dragging a little ice fishing pole that we had lost earlier in the day. I've also caught two smallmouth bass on the say top water lure, twice. Ialso caught an entire roll of duct tape, that I used for a couple years after that.

Mike


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i caught a steelhead that came pre-stringered.... was there a while since there wsa a little growth around the metal ring of the stringer, but other than that looked like a very healthy fish with no ill effects (chuck full of spawn and dime chrome too). tipup fishing with adjusted3, stevenarend, scottyhoover, and ozzgood last year... i had my line snap on me losing my quick strike rig..... some time later i get another flag and when i bring it up i have the fish hooked by the quickstrike rig into the eye of the other quickstrike rig that was halfway in its gullet. to my amazement when i put the needlenose to em, the hooks damn near fell out on their own, which made me feel better about not killin the moron pike. we need stupid ones in the gene pool, LOL.

steve


----------



## fsh4fun (Mar 19, 2002)

Fishing steelhead at the moth of the little man one year with a bobber. The bobber started moving sideways. Set the hook. Got it to net. Was a 20# muskie. My leader was rapped around a treble hook from a huskie jerk in the side of the fish. My first muskie, what a catch, although I had to throw him back.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

MSUICEMAN said:


> tipup fishing with adjusted3, stevenarend, scottyhoover, and ozzgood last year... i had my line snap on me losing my quick strike rig..... some time later i get another flag and when i bring it up i have the fish hooked by the quickstrike rig into the eye of the other quickstrike rig that was halfway in its gullet. to my amazement when i put the needlenose to em, the hooks damn near fell out on their own, which made me feel better about not killin the moron pike. we need stupid ones in the gene pool, LOL.
> 
> steve


That was a good time I hope to make it up that way again this year. (In between all the other M-S events that are going on down here.  )

Steve


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I've caught several pike out at Metro that had multiple tear drops in it's lips.


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

There are alot of posts like this out there, but they are still fun to hear. I was fishing with my granpa once, and he broke off a nice fish on a weedless daredevil, 15 mins later we trolled by that same spot, and caught the same fish, on another weedless daredevil. 

Many times I have hooked a peice of line, only to pull it in and find a lure on the other end. Also, once while with my dad we motored over to a big bobber to pick it up. Just as he was about to grab it, it took off. We chased it for 10 mins, and ended up pulling it, and a big softshell turtle in. Once while fishing metro beach, my buddy and I were just picking up some trash left by other careless fishermen, I started pulling in a big ball of line, I felt a tug at the other end, it ended up being a 16" bullhead.

When we used to fish the peirs in NC we would use 100lb test power pro, and a BIG weighted treble hook, and cast it into the rocky snags, as well as towards the bottom of the peir pilings. We ended up pulling in alot more tackle than we came in with. lol. When we would pull in stuff that we didnt need, IE. Big spider weights from king fishermen, we would sell them back to em' at a nocked down price.


----------



## youngbuck26 (Dec 31, 2004)

I was fishing for perch in open water at a Marina on the Saginaw bay when my buddy spotted a bobber swimming buy...he casted at it with a perch jig and snagged the bobber....What was attached was a 30 inch pike (not much fight left in him)


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Ya I forgot about catching a couple tackle boxes. Caught a guitar down by Elizabeth Park once trolling for walleye.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

A guitar.... Now that would be funny to reel in. The best thing i have caught is my buddies hook ice fishing in a shanty. As i pulled up he would pull up. This went on for about 1/2 minute until the winner pulled thier hook thru the ice.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Think about what a guitar would feel like in the river... current would take hold and run... thought I had a 12lb walleye on.


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

Hey Guys

About 20 years ago I was out Hex fishing and caught a 18 inch brown trout. Could not get the fly out of him quickly so I released him with my fly in his mouth. Went to the same spot a couple of days later and guess what I caught. Yep, the same fish with my hand tied fly securely in his mouth. Was able to extract both flies this time.

Bob


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

If its unusual catches your looking for,, just drift the Trenton Channel in the spring. The only thing I "haven't" reeled in is a dead body, and I'm kinda surprised at that. I've caught tampons, condoms, lawn chairs, buckets, size 50 Fruit of the looms, you name it, you'll catch it down there.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

William, 

No thanks:yikes: :yikes: 


Fishing higgins lake one yr my uncle casts and the rod tip comes off, like the 3rd time that day so he chucks the hole damn rod and reel in the drink. well I hookup a Cleo and start trying to catch his rod & reel with him yelling at me saying i won't catch it and to leave it there. it took about 20 casts and a smallmouth but i caught it.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Ya I've seen the "condom run". After a huge rain that they release the containment fields they end up flushing literally thousands upon thousands of condoms out into the river. And of course they all float.

Nobody's life is complete until they see that.


----------



## esox master (Sep 9, 2003)

Last year during a fly out fishing trip in Canada, my dad and I were back trolling for walleye. He was using a roach rig with a floating jog and crawler. I had a tail dancer 50 feet behind the boat. Then all of a sudden I look back and see my dad feeding a little line out because a walleye is sucking in his jig he sets the hook and had it on for like 10 seconds before it came off. 50 feet later my rod starts bouncing I set the hook and bring in a 22 inch walleye, I go to un hook him and see part of a crawler hanging out of his stomach. The year before that Flyfsh4trt and I were pulling 2oz weights with floating jigs in 40 feet of water for walleye. He gets a hit and misses it. He gets the floating jog to the boat and I see a nice pike chasing in his offering, instead of hitting the jig the fish hits the weight multiple times and finally got hold of it and started run with the weight in his mouth. Though when Flyfsh4trt set the hook the whole rig came flying back at us.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

They only thing better, would of been if the perch had a $100 bill in it's mouth too. Then it would of been $100, a free lure and a big perch. I call that the Triple Crown.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

My one in a million catch? My lovely wife of course!  

This post is gonna get me some extra brownie points for sure! :woohoo1:


----------



## MJL56 (Sep 19, 2004)

Two years ago in Canada I lost a blue rap to 28" pike, (the only one I had with me at the time) 2 hrs later I caught it back a 1/4 mile down the lake. Yup, sure enough it was the same one, had my swivel on it. Laugh about it for days. Probably never happen again.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

heres the crazies one of all. while fishin at wickes park on the ice a few years back my fish buddies says, got one. ahh its a small one an pulls up a .25 cal snub nose 7 shot auto pistol. with not a spot of rust on it.


----------



## quillbackCARPSUCKER (Jan 7, 2003)

Good stories...

I saw a pretty funny/strange occurence a couple years back. I was steelhead fishing at the mouth of a creek in Pennsylvania. A guy fishing next to us threw out his bobber/with minnow and set his rod down in a holder. A minute or so later his rod suddenly jolted under the weight of a steelie and before he could grab it, it was ripped out of the holder and into the water. Luckily the guy had another pole along, so he stayed and continued fishing. About hour or two later, someone down from us says they think they've hooked his line. Sure enough, the guy(who lost the pole) grabs the line and pulls in his pole out of the water. Then he begins reeling and a good sized steelhead is still on the line and puts up a good fight. The guy lands the fish, giving him his limit for the day, and heads home.


----------



## chiefsLB59 (May 18, 2004)

I dont have any strange catches so far but my uncles upnorth next door neighbor was telling me a story about how when he was walleye fishing in april a few years back he was jigging and hooked a nice sized walleye. Upon bringing that walleye up he noticed that it felt heavier and heavier as the fight went on. He got the fish to the boat and noticed it was a 35 inch pike. He netted it and got it in the boat. He also noticed that there was a tail sticking out of the fishes mouth. The pike starts floppin around adn spits back up a nice sized walleye. 


1 line....2 fish. 35 inch pike and a 20 inch walleye. 

i didnt think that apike would feed on a walleye. i thought that was very unusual


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Last year at Gino's I accidently kicked a rod in the hole while pulling in a perch on another rod. Thinking the kicked rod would float because of the wooden handle I continued pulling in the perch. Well the rod didn't float and settled into ten feet of dirty water. Tried to hook it with a heavy jig but no luck. About two hours later I was lifting my line to jig my lure, felt some weight and set the hook. Caught the kicked rod's line near the bobber. Some of you guys may remember me cackling on the radio about that one.

Big Mike


----------



## DuckMan (Jan 18, 2000)

At one of the LSC outings last year, higherpowered accidentally bumped his phone in the drink. All we heard was him swearing and I got back in the shanty to watch his fish it out with the help of his underwater camera. Damn thing still works too I believe. :lol:


----------



## AutoModGod (Jan 14, 2003)

Trolling Lake Michigan we once snagged a mop head - one of those old fashioned cotten mop heads. It fought just like a lake trout.

Another time we snagged a 36 gallon garbage bag. That fought like a lake trout too. :^)


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

While ice fishing a Grosse Isle marina about 12 years ago I brought up a huge bluegill and a full can of Budweiser popped up the hole right behind it. I opened it up and drank it!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I have two. My first would be hooking into a nice laker while ice fishing for perch about 15 years back. The fish broke my rod right at the handle! Ever try to fight a big fish with just a handle and ultra light ice fishing real with 2 lb test? Got him to the hole 3 times before the line caught the edge of the hole and broke. What a blast that was!

My second was my wife and daughter.


----------



## JDH (Oct 28, 2004)

Was trolling for browns on Lake Michigan several years ago in Wisconsin and snagged a jet diver that had about a 4 pound splake still attached to the business end and very much alive. Snagged a new landing net and two old rods in the Detroit River last year.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I was walleye fishing through the ice a couple years ago and hooked into a nice fish but had the drag set too tight and the line broke with my silver pimple on it. About 20 min later hook into another nice fish with a copper pimple. This time loosen the drag a good deal and land a 6 lb walleye with both pimples stuck in its lip


----------



## jd_7655 (Mar 25, 2004)

I've had that happen in the summer bass fishing. I hooked a nice largemouth on a popper it snapped my line so I tied on a new one and 15 minutes later I cought the same fish and got my popper back.


----------



## perch-a-holic (Jan 1, 2005)

While fishing for salmon on the Big M, reeled in an old license plate rusted out.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Banditto said:


> Ya I've seen the "condom run". After a huge rain that they release the containment fields they end up flushing literally thousands upon thousands of condoms out into the river. And of course they all float.
> 
> Nobody's life is complete until they see that.


We used to call it the "Rubber Regatta" :lol:


----------

